# friend has girl problems he needs advise that i dont have the anser to



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

like the title says
well he likes this girl and he thinks she likes him.
she invited his sister to the winter ball out here (no shes not gay)
is this her way of hinting 2 him to inviter her out 

to tell you the truth i dont know the anser 2 the problem.

i will never under stsnd the complexitys to the femanen mind


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

any one


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude i have no clue. But i would just ask her anyway i mean what do you have to loose


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

the thing is shese the archery coaches grand daugher. and he relly doesnt want to be on bad ground with them


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude then he has to suck up to the grandma be like o you looking good today or something like that. this is of topic up i had a teacher in 5th grade that was a anti hunter a a vegetarian and i told him one day that i was not going to be in school. he asked y? i sayed im going elk hunting he got all had and was like o. so from then on i would always saw HEY IM NOT GOING TO BE IN SCHOOL IM GOING HUNTING TO KILL STUFF.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you sure it's your friend?


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

just ask her to get something to eat.... if she likes you great... if not everyone needs to eat..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just go out on a limb and take a chance. ask her!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Are you sure it's your friend?


if u read other posts its not my girl friend i just came back from a hunting trip with mine


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Just go out on a limb and take a chance. ask her!


Yep... he has nothing to lose, just be respectful and he won't risk the chance of gettin ol Grandpa angry with him...  

If she says 'no', just thank her and move on..


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Your friend needs to man up and ask to dinner or lunch, something! like everyone else said, he is young and he has years ahead of him. it's no biggie.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> if u read other posts its not my girl friend i just came back from a hunting trip with mine


No, sorry. I don't like to creep on the internet. Not my thing, ya know?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> No, sorry. I don't like to creep on the internet. Not my thing, ya know?


kk np were cool


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kk il keep u informed 
lets see if he scors a date

i wont get to see my gf til mon. for anther hunting trip


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> No, sorry. I don't like to creep on the internet. Not my thing, ya know?



?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

He should ask her, but he may want to be almost completely sure if she likes him.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> kk np were cool


Sounds good:thumbs_up


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Most likely she's hinting him to ask her.
Girls are very complex and sometimes very hard to understand.
There's only one real way to understand, you have to ask them.
He should just keep talking to her, ask her to do something.
Tell him once he feels comfortable to ask her out, what does he have to lose?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep... he has nothing to lose, just be respectful and he won't risk the chance of gettin ol Grandpa angry with him...
> 
> If she says 'no', just thank her and move on..


he's right you don't
know if you don't try:smile:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

billybob01 said:


> Most likely she's hinting him to ask her.
> Girls are very complex and sometimes very hard to understand.
> There's only one real way to understand, you have to ask them.
> He should just keep talking to her, ask her to do something.
> Tell him once he feels comfortable to ask her out, what does he have to lose?


:set1_signs009:


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> :set1_signs009:


LOL thanks


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

this kind of stuff is so funny. If he likes her, all he has to do is talk to her, try to find stuff incommon and act. if she like going shoping, going to the movies, going to a new resturant, whatever it might be all you have to do is ask to do that stuff with her, set a time and go do it. You never know what might have been if you never asked a few simple questions.


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

My first serious GF was like this.

So I manned up and pretty much told her she was going to the haunted forest with me.
Worked well


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

billybob01 said:


> Most likely she's hinting him to ask her.
> Girls are very complex and sometimes very hard to understand.
> There's only one real way to understand, you have to ask them.
> He should just keep talking to her, ask her to do something.
> Tell him once he feels comfortable to ask her out, what does he have to lose?


Women aren't that complex. They just feel more than we guys do.

As far as the situation, the only thing anyone of us could do is say go for it. 

But it's alot easier to jsut learn how to read their eyes and faces. Sorta like tracking, you just have to learn how to 'see' these things.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Kegan is right... you guys are making it seem like girls aren't people. If your friend doesn't man up and ask he's not getting anywhere.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Girls aren't that hard to figure out actually(most of them anyway, theres always some curve balls out there) He really has nothing to lose by asking her, wost case scenario she says no, but she'll do it in a nice way. Odds are tho she'll say yes. If he wants to make sure she likes him he can "read" her, If she dosn't make eye contact, and actually goes out of her way not to then she likes you. If she acts nervous/fidgets around u she likes u. Another good way to check is to stand right next to her, like really close, this is her personal space and if she isn't feeling you, she'll move away. If she likes u she won't move. Hope this helps.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Girls aren't that hard to figure out actually(most of them anyway, theres always some curve balls out there) He really has nothing to lose by asking her, wost case scenario she says no, but she'll do it in a nice way. Odds are tho she'll say yes. If he wants to make sure she likes him he can "read" her, If she dosn't make eye contact, and actually goes out of her way not to then she likes you. If she acts nervous/fidgets around u she likes u. Another good way to check is to stand right next to her, like really close, this is her personal space and if she isn't feeling you, she'll move away. If she likes u she won't move. Hope this helps.


See? Just like tracking.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

*you are all pathetic!*

if you have at least one bow, which I hope everyone here does, who needs a girl? lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mathewsju said:


> if you have at least one bow, which I hope everyone here does, who needs a girl? lol


Uhhhhhhhh... _WHAT_?!?

Bucks chase does. That's just how it is. I'd trade a day with my bow for a day with a girl anyday.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

lmao, my bow won't let me do that kinda stuff to it, and I'm also scared to  Grims have their purpose!!!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ya dude just have him ask her. i did that with my current girl. u micht wana talk to her friends for ur friend that mite help. or have a party and have them meet eachother. girls arent that complex, just find a way it will work


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Girls aren't that hard to figure out actually(most of them anyway, theres always some curve balls out there) He really has nothing to lose by asking her, wost case scenario she says no, but she'll do it in a nice way. Odds are tho she'll say yes. If he wants to make sure she likes him he can "read" her, If she dosn't make eye contact, and actually goes out of her way not to then she likes you. If she acts nervous/fidgets around u she likes u. Another good way to check is to stand right next to her, like really close, this is her personal space and if she isn't feeling you, she'll move away. If she likes u she won't move. Hope this helps.




applause, applause, applause... 
Thats some good advice !!!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> applause, applause, applause...
> Thats some good advice !!!


lmao, I do what I can.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

wow.....seems like im the only female to answer this....lol

well seems to me this dance (sounds kind of like our formal here...) may just be the girl deciding to go with some friends instead of taking a guy....like for my formal just a load of me and my friends went instead of taking dates, that way everyone knows each other and others dont feel left out.

I suggest that if the guy gets on well with his sister to ask her to find out from a few of her friends if shes interested (if she likes a guy some of the time her friends will know who the person is) then take it from there....that sort of the round about way to find out if she likes him or not.

or (sorry for this saying lol) grab life by the balls and and ask her out for goodness sake....if she says yes then happy says....if she says no she will try and do it in a nice way and that way he can move on if thats the case....


so for goodness sake just ask her out....its the easier way...

Gemma :wink:


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Mathewsju said:


> if you have at least one bow, which I hope everyone here does, who needs a girl? lol


lol....i think someone needs 2 get himself a friend....one who likes archery....

then i can probably guarentee that what was just said would b different....lol

lol jkjk

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I agre with Harmony- on both accoutns.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Harmony said:


> lol....i think someone needs 2 get himself a friend....QUOTE]
> 
> i ment 2 type girlfriend....dunno why it came up as friend....lol
> 
> ...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Harmony said:


> Harmony said:
> 
> 
> > lol....i think someone needs 2 get himself a friend....QUOTE]
> ...


----------

